# Die Bundeswehr (German Armed Forces) | News & Discussions



## Viet

@Bundeswehr
@MarkusS
@Götterdämmerung

how about making a thread about the Bundeswehr, talking about the glorious and inglorious past, the presence and the future of the army?

the famous discipline of the Prussian army
the victories and defeats on battlefields
the role during the Cold war
a core member of the NATO
the german military complex

the german army has come a long way since the terrible defeat in the WWII with millions of deaths, continents in ruins. once belonging to one of the most powerful armies in Europe under the command of Adolf Hitler,









now the army is under the command of defence minister Von der Leyen.







@waz
@Horus 
@WebMaster 
if you make this thread sticky, I will update it in my spare time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Theres a thread about just wehrmacht WW2 pictures running already somewhere.

Though I do not mind you starting another one afresh (since it will the whole history and not just WW2) 

@Desert Fox @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


> Theres a thread about just wehrmacht WW2 pictures running already somewhere.
> 
> Though I do not mind you starting another one afresh (since it will the whole history and not just WW2)
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman


Ah yes our old thread :/ i am thinking of updating it too on weekly bases at least... and yea nothing wrong in having this thread as it will cover the whole history but i will request the mods to *not *merge these please let's keep a separate thread for Wehrmacht only  
@OP 
https://defence.pk/threads/the-wehr...torys-legendary-fighting-force.414281/page-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nilgiri said:


> Theres a thread about just wehrmacht WW2 pictures running already somewhere.
> 
> Though I do not mind you starting another one afresh (since it will the whole history and not just WW2)
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman


I thought this thread will cover the history of the German armed forces. The Wehrmacht is just a part of the history. The present days may be more interesting for some. For example who has the supreme command in war, what role Germany has in activation of nuclear weapons stored in Germany. Or in case of a full scale russian invasion of Europe and Baltic states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> Theres a thread about just wehrmacht WW2 pictures running already somewhere.
> 
> Though I do not mind you starting another one afresh (since it will the whole history and not just WW2)
> 
> @Desert Fox @The Sandman



German WW2 officer Hugo Boss uniforms kicked a$$
"Nazi uniforms make British and Americans look like Ghettos clothes." in the comments section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

german attack submarine, 212A class, AIP, diesel-electric fuel cell propulsion, 1,800 tons submerged, 6 × 533-mm torpedo tubes, crew 28, can dive 400m, max depth 700 m, submerged speed 20 kn, built by ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, 5 in operation, 1 more planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viet

6x 1,900-2,400 ton AIP attack submarines dolphine class for Israel. with a special feature: besides 6x 533mm torpedo tubes, every sub has in addition 4x 650mm torpedo tubes. since nobody confirms nor denies, the large tube can only be designed to fire nuclear armed Popeye Turbo cruise missiles.

also, the people of israel can thank me. large part of the funds come from german tax payers. me included

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

Sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Designed against new generation of russian main battle tanks, a new Leopard panzer for the land army will be inducted: Leopard 2/A7, with air con, ammunitions with higher kinetic energy capable to pierce armor of T-90 tanks, using longer main gun, new armor against land explosives, mines, RPGs. weight 65 tons, produced by Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Viet said:


> Designed against new generation of russian main battle tanks, a new Leopard panzer for the land army will be inducted: Leopard 2/A7, with air con, ammunitions with higher kinetic energy capable to pierce armor of T-90 tanks, using longer main gun, new armor against land explosives, mines, RPGs. weight 65 tons, produced by Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW).



My favourite tank series in the whole world 

Canada finally relented years back and acquired these babies to use in Afghanistan conflict. They are the best of the best capability wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nilgiri said:


> My favourite tank series in the whole world
> 
> Canada finally relented years back and acquired these babies to use in Afghanistan conflict. They are the best of the best capability wise.


Leopard 2 is indeed a good tank, well balanced in speed, armor and firepower, one of the most commercially successful tanks in the world, but it has right now little chance if going head to dead against russian T-90 tank 

Hence the Leo needs an upgrade: a new designed longer cannon with shells capable to pierce through T-90 armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

die deutsche Luftwaffe (German Air force) with the mainstay Tornado and Eurofighter fighter jets.


Tornado















Eurofighter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

just in the news: Rheinmetall and Krauss-Maffei Wegmann will deliver 88 transport vehicle (GTK Boxer) to Lithuania. costs: 380 millions Euro. armed by 30 mm machine gun and RPG.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...en-kauft-88-deutsche-radpanzer-a-1108894.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Viet said:


> just in the news: Rheinmetall and Krauss-Maffei Wegmann will deliver 88 transport vehicle (GTK Boxer) to Lithuania. costs: 380 millions Euro. armed by 30 mm machine gun and RPG.
> 
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...en-kauft-88-deutsche-radpanzer-a-1108894.html


the Lithuanian GTK Boxer will have the Israeli Samson mk2 survivability multiple weapon station and and Spike-LR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Bundeswehr said:


> the Lithuanian GTK Boxer will have the Israeli Samson mk2 survivability multiple weapon station and and Spike-LR


great to see you here. don´t forget to continue contributing 

medium range 500 km cruise missiles for S Korea, with bunker piercing warhead "Mephisto"

mounted on Tornado







mounted on F-15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

Viet said:


> great to see you here. don´t forget to continue contributing
> 
> medium range 500 km cruise missiles for S Korea, with bunker piercing warhead "Mephisto"
> 
> mounted on Tornado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mounted on F-15


that is KEPD-350



Viet said:


> Leopard 2 is indeed a good tank, well balanced in speed, armor and firepower, one of the most commercially successful tanks in the world, but it has right now little chance if going head to dead against russian T-90 tank
> 
> Hence the Leo needs an upgrade: a new designed longer cannon with shells capable to pierce through T-90 armor.


we are making a ¨Leopard 3" to counter the Russian Armata

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

waz said:


> Sure.


ಥ_ಥ that's not fair  i have contributed so much in this thread kept it alive and requested mods to make it sticky but got no reply @Nilgiri 
https://defence.pk/threads/the-wehr...-of-historys-legendary-fighting-force.414281/


Viet said:


>


 awesome thread keep it up 
KSK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> ಥ_ಥ that's not fair  i have contributed so much in this thread kept it alive and requested mods to make it sticky but got no reply @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Nilgiri said:


>


and it's still not made sticky  @waz brooooo i said make  this one sticky pls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

The Sandman said:


> and it's still not made sticky  @waz brooooo i said make  this one sticky pls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

FGS Baden-Württemberg





Fallschirmjäger Troops training in Belgium











Leopard 2A6 with Puma IFV in Munster

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

German and Czech troops together in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pher

Bundeswehr said:


> that is KEPD-350
> 
> 
> we are making a ¨Leopard 3" to counter the Russian Armata


why you people want to counter russia to satisfy anglo-saxson interests? you should first thinik about how to become independent and be free of the manipulation of anglo-saxson, then choose enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

The Sandman said:


> ಥ_ಥ that's not fair  i have contributed so much in this thread kept it alive and requested mods to make it sticky but got no reply @Nilgiri
> https://defence.pk/threads/the-wehr...-of-historys-legendary-fighting-force.414281/
> 
> awesome thread keep it up
> KSK


maybe @waz can merge all into this thread.

https://defence.pk/threads/german-armed-forces.302246/page-12




again, frigate "Augsburg" has been assigned to be part of defence shield to protect the French aircraft carrier „Charles de Gaulle“ during the upcoming air campaign against IS in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Viet said:


> maybe @waz can merge all into this thread.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/german-armed-forces.302246/page-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, frigate "Augsburg" has been assigned to be part of defence shield to protect the French aircraft carrier „Charles de Gaulle“ during the upcoming air campaign against IS in Syria.


no no this is a really good thread but we shouldn't merge them at all waz bro pls don't :/ this is for today's German army


----------



## Nilgiri

Bundeswehr said:


> German and Czech troops together in Afghanistan
> View attachment 328494



A scuffle about who's beer is better promptly ensued

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

pher said:


> why you people want to counter russia to satisfy anglo-saxson interests? you should first thinik about how to become independent and be free of the manipulation of anglo-saxson, then choose enemy.


There has been times were we have got mad towards the USA and UK. Germany has also done some training with Russia and stuff like that. Not everything we do is to counter Russia, by the term Counter in the way i used it was to say make something equivalent or to in the advanced field, sorry for the confusion. Now I will state my own opinion there has been many times Russia has done great such as their campaign in Syria and which i support them and feel bad for their loses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

until yet a public taboo, now it may come in light of terror attacks in Germany: the Army and Policy cooperate in emergency cases. urban warfare. though I don´t expect to see Leopard 2 tanks in my city very soon 


Police Special Forces






Bundeswehr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

the police special forces you posted are SEK @Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

2 Luftwaffe Eurofighters escorting a Austrian C-130 during a joint Austrian, German and Swiss exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

Bundeswehr said:


> the police special forces you posted are SEK @Viet


ja, Spezialeinsatzkommando SEK of the Bundesländer.
they are all Police Forces, aren´t they?















then we have GSG9. a Special Police Force of the Bundespolizei.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Viet said:


> ja, Spezialeinsatzkommando SEK of the Bundesländer.
> they are all Police Forces, aren´t they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we have GSG9. a Special Police Force of the Bundespolizei.



Are you fluent in German bro?


----------



## Viet

Nilgiri said:


> Are you fluent in German bro?


yes, I even have a degree (communications enginering) of a german university

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Viet said:


> ja, Spezialeinsatzkommando SEK of the Bundesländer.
> they are all Police Forces, aren´t they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we have GSG9. a Special Police Force of the Bundespolizei.


yes SEK belongs to a police force for the state and they respond to all types of bad emergencies Munich is an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Pzh 2000s and Mortar teams training in Altengrabow.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

the new counter-terrorism unit, BFE+ was created shortly after the 2015 Paris attacks. BFE+ will have 250 officers in the future . They will help GSG 9 during joint Counter-Terrorism raids but also to take stress off the GSG 9. new officers for BFE+ will receive 8 weeks of training in the Hamburg Police Academy. in the future BFE+ will receive armored vehicles for their responses. they will have 5 locations spread out in Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jagdkommando

Does any German military unit or Police unit use Steyr AUG?


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando said:


> Does any German military unit or Police unit use Steyr AUG?


Yes, the Bavarian SEK use them. This is the Bavarian SEK in Munich during the Bomb Threat

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jagdkommando

Bundeswehr said:


> Yes, the Bavarian SEK use them. This is the Bavarian SEK in Munich during the Bomb Threat
> View attachment 329594
> View attachment 329595


Great to see our German Brothers using our equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Jagdkommando said:


> Great to see our German Brothers using our equipment



I always found the name Mannlicher pretty funny in English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nilgiri said:


> I always found the name Mannlicher pretty funny in English


You probably mean "männliche", for example in "männliche Person"? 

@Jagdkommando welcome to the thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Viet said:


> You probably mean "männliche", for example in "männliche Person"?



Nah I have a Steyr Mannlicher hunting rifle (prized possesion) SM12 chambered in .243 win.

It is the actual full name of Steyr arms I believe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jagdkommando

Viet said:


> You probably mean "männliche", for example in "männliche Person"?
> 
> @Jagdkommando welcome to the thread!


thank you. I always love seeing our Brother's armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

time to say goodbye

following the deterioration in the relationship between the Turkey to her European partners, the Tornado´s currently based at the airbase of Incirlik may be withdrewn soon completely from the Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Naja, as far as I know there isn`t really something in the bush, only scattered claims and not a scheduled withdrawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

soldiers with a Leopard 2A6

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Viet

SMS Derfflinger said:


> Naja, as far as I know there isn`t really something in the bush, only scattered claims and not a scheduled withdrawal.


Hey welcome to this thread!

No not yet. Right now I think, it is a political posture reminding the Turkey, a withdrawal is on the table. The issue escalates when the Turkey refused granting access to some German government officials and parliament members to the airbase.

Von der Leyen might have spoken clear words to her counterpart when she visited the airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jagdkommando

Nilgiri said:


>


The Lynx and GTK Boxer are both being offered to Australia for their future military programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

soldiers and Tpz Fuchs in Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jagdkommando

what is the MG3 Replacement for Bundeswehr?


----------



## Nilgiri

Jagdkommando said:


> what is the MG3 Replacement for Bundeswehr?



http://www.heckler-koch.com/en/products/military/machine-guns/mg5/mg5/overview.html

I much prefer MG3 look to be honest hehe....reminds me of MG42 and MG34

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando said:


> what is the MG3 Replacement for Bundeswehr?


The MG5 (HK121) will phase the MG3 out. In this photo this was during a test evaluation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viet

Leopards of 3. Kompanie des Panzerbataillons 413 in exercise, firing armor piercing shells.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

Joint German-Austrian Military Police Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Viet

Eurofighter (Germany), JAS 39 Gripen (Hungary) patrolling the sky over the baltic states











Patriot surface to air missile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jagdkommando

Fallschirmjägerbataillon 373 during a exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jagdkommando

German A310 MRTT Refueling Eurofighters while being escorted by a Eurofighter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

German advisors training Kurdish Peshmerga how to use Panzerfaust 3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

FGS Hamburg, FGS _Rhön, _FGS Wangerooge and FGS Vogelsand in Wilhelmshaven

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

A bit of a retro throwback.....great one to watch for a gun nut like me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jagdkommando

GSG 9 in Hannover after the Bomb threat

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jäger

troops with Dingos, Enoks and a Eagle IV in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jagdkommando

@Bundeswehr @Viet would you mind if I post Austrian military pictures here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Jagdkommando said:


> @Bundeswehr @Viet would you mind if I post Austrian military pictures here?


If you ask me. No objection as long as your pictures have anything relevant or related to the bundeswehr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando said:


> @Bundeswehr @Viet would you mind if I post Austrian military pictures here?


I don't mind if you do bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Germany is going to send 7 Eurotigers to Mali along with 250 members to maintain them. 4 of the 7 will be used for recon missions and other missions while 3 will be sent down to be used as reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Bundeswehr said:


> Germany is going to send 7 Eurotigers to Mali along with 250 members to maintain them. 4 of the 7 will be used for recon missions and other missions while 3 will be sent down to be used as reserves.
> View attachment 331175



They will be stationed with support from French?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Nilgiri said:


> They will be stationed with support from French?


yes they will support the French. We have been helping France in Mali such as using A310 MRTT for refueling of FAF (French Air Force) Jets and training and advising of Malian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Nilgiri said:


> They will be stationed with support from French?



When they'll locate the rats,they'll just have to call us so that we finish them off. 






To be honest,I don't really understand the german taboo in being involved in combat missions ? @Viet @Bundeswehr @SMS Derfflinger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jagdkommando

German and Austrian soldiers training in Hammelburg for the ISAF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Viet

Vergennes said:


> When they'll locate the rats,they'll just have to call us so that we finish them off.
> 
> View attachment 331181
> 
> 
> To be honest,I don't really understand the german taboo in being involved in combat missions ? @Viet @Bundeswehr @SMS Derfflinger


The key military doctrine of the bundeswehr is "Landesverteidigung" or territorial defense. The German armed forces are built and trained to fight against possible invasion (ha ha ha everybody can guess which giant country in the east can launch invasion against Germany and other NATO states). The bundeswehr does not possess offensive capability, unlike the French and the British, that are traditionally expedition armies. Look at the navy: no carrier, no destroyer, no nuclear submarine, no cruise or ballistic missile. Just to name a few.

Besides, after receiving two devastating blows in the two world wars, with millions of deaths, cities destroyed, large part of territory lost, the German fighting spirit is today just a shadow of the past. Understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jagdkommando

soldiers stand in front of their vehicles during a meeting with Ursula von der Leyen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gripen

Bundeswehr said:


> the new counter-terrorism unit, BFE+ was created shortly after the 2015 Paris attacks. BFE+ will have 250 officers in the future . They will help GSG 9 during joint Counter-Terrorism raids but also to take stress off the GSG 9. new officers for BFE+ will receive 8 weeks of training in the Hamburg Police Academy. in the future BFE+ will receive armored vehicles for their responses. they will have 5 locations spread out in Germany
> View attachment 329568
> View attachment 329569
> 
> View attachment 329570


They look awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

The tiger is a mighty fighting machine but the heli seems still having technical problems. The army once lost a tiger. All tigers were grounded until the reason of failure was found. How explore new markets, about to export to Vietnam? 

@Vergennes





*Nach Hubschrauber-Absturz Flugverbot für alle Bundeswehr-"Tiger"*





Kampfhubschrauber vom Typ Tiger sind auch an Auslandseinsätzen der Bundeswehr beteiligt, wie hier in Afghanistan.


Die "Tiger" müssen am Boden bleiben: Nachdem in Bayern ein Bundeswehr-Kampfhubschrauber abgestürzt ist, dürfen alle Helikopter dieses Typs nicht mehr starten. Die Absturz-Ursache ist noch unklar.

Nach dem Absturz eines Kampfhubschraubers in Bayern sucht die Bundeswehr weiter nach der Ursache des Unfalls. Der Helikopter vom Typ Tiger war am Montagabend im oberbayerischen Ettal auf eine Wiese gestürzt und in Flammen aufgegangen. Die beiden Besatzungsmitglieder - Pilot und Kommandant - konnten sich aus dem Wrack retten und wurden nur leicht verletzt, wie Bundeswehrsprecher Markus Kirchenbauer sagte.


Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Bernd Siebert (CDU), Mitglied im Verteidigungsausschuss, sagte, der Hubschrauber sei auf einem Gebirgsübungsflug gewesen. Bis zur Klärung der Unfallursache "bleiben selbstverständlich alle Hubschrauber dieses Typs am Boden", teilte er in Berlin mit.

*Bundeswehr verfügt über 29 "Tiger"*

Oberstleutnant Ralf Köster vom Kampfhubschrauberregiment 36 im hessischen Fritzlar sagte der "Hessisch-Niedersächsischen Allgemeinen", ein technischer Defekt müsse ausgeschlossen werden, bevor die "Tiger" wieder fliegen dürften. Die Stimmung im Regiment sei gedrückt, aber alle seien froh, dass die beiden Kameraden nur leicht verletzt worden seien. Sie würden im Bundeswehrkrankenhaus in Ulm behandelt.

Der Hubschrauber wurde nach Angaben der EADS-Tochter Eurocopter am Standort Donauwörth gefertigt. Kampfhubschrauber vom Typ Tiger sind auch an Auslandseinsätzen der Bundeswehr beteiligt. Vier Maschinen wurden im Dezember nach Afghanistan verlegt, wie Bundeswehr-Sprecher Kirchenbauer sagte. Insgesamt verfüge die Bundeswehr über 29 Hubschrauber dieses Typs.

Die Absturzstelle liegt in unbewohntem und schwer zugänglichem Gebiet. Feuerwehr und Polizei waren mehrere Stunden mit einem großen Aufgebot im Einsatz.

Quelle: DPA, N24


----------



## Skyguard

This is an awesome thread, keep up the good work!
My country relies a lot on Germany, Austria, Switzerland for military hardware and there is a possibility we might buy the Puma IFV with ToT for local production.


----------



## Viet

20 years have passed since the founding of KSK (Kommandos Spezialkräfte), a special force of the Bundeswehr




















































KSK commander Dag Baehr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

recent training in Munster

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

during Edelweiss exercise 2016. It is taking place in Southern Bavaria and Tyrol in Austria. Austria is also a participant

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jäger

Joint German-French exercise Feldberg 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jäger

FGS Brandenburg, FGS Schleswig-Holstein and FGS Baden-Württemberg

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

Fallschirmjäger troops training in Hammelburg

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

the future MKS-180 class is a plan class to enter service in the 2020s. MKS-180 will have the objects of hunting enemy U-Boats,anti-piracy missions and using air defence systems to protect other ships. the MKS-180 been postponed until 2017 so Germany ordered a 2nd batch of 5 Braunschweig vessels and the new Braunschweig vessels will have some modifications. The weapons on the MKS-180 will be similar to the ones on the Braunschweig class. The 2nd batch is also going to be a gap filler until the MKS-180s enter service.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

Fallschirmjäger troops training in France

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gripen

I heard Germany is interested in the C-130J, how many would they procure?


----------



## Jäger

Gripen said:


> I heard Germany is interested in the C-130J, how many would they procure?


4-6 in which will be used in a joint German-French transportation fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Bavarian SEK during the shooting in Munich

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

Panzerbataillon 413 training near Letzlingen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

Fallschirmjägerbataillon 263 training in the Netherlands

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

Hesse SEK during shooting in Viernheim

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fenrir

U34 in Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fenrir

233 Mountain Infantry Battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Louiq XIV

I like the pictures with horses. That is a good reminder that despite all the high-tech stuff we have we sometime need some simple straight and low tech solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Officers of the élite Prussian Gardes du Corps, wishing to provoke war, ostentatiously sharpen their swords on the steps of the French embassy in Berlin in the autumn of 1805.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

*German Panzergrenadier battalion 122 deploy to Lithuania as part of a force organized by NATO. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aurorawar

German Gebirgsjäger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Aurorawar said:


> German Gebirgsjäger



Hell hath no fury like a Grenade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aurorawar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JustHappened

*German/Polish border this morning,0745 hr, heading East*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Georg

somehow funny that in this Forum no one talks about the German Kampfschwimmer (combat swimmer)... here are so many in love with special forces units and no one drops a word about the most hardcore forces unit in the world.

The history of german special operation forces is even older than the british SAS, there were already combat frogman in ww1. Befor ww2 Germany had the special forces operation unit called Brandenburger... at the start of ww2 this unit had 600men... By May 1940 75% of the 600soldiers already earned the Iron Cross, it was the highest decorated unit in the whole Wehrmacht... The first modern combat swimmer unit was founded in 1942 called Kuesten-Jaegerabteilung Brandenburg... 
Today the Kampfschwimmer company is part of the KSM (Komando Spezialkräfte Marine / comando special forces Navy) it is a very small unit of only 130men but their training get them to the most extrem possible. 

The requirement is so hard that in some years not a single soldier pass the 4 week introductory training and the dropoutnumber is around 90%.

To get premission to join the 4 week introductory training the soldiers have to fullfill the minimum requirments..that are..

Applicants must be German citizens in the sense of the article 116 of the _Grundgesetz_ (Constitution).
They must be at least 17 years old and less than 25 years old.
Realschulabschluss or Abitur, with favorable exam passes.
1000m swim in less than 24 minutes
5000m run in less than 22 minutes
30m distance swim underwater with a turn, without equipment
Stay underwater without breathing for at least 60 seconds
Sport test with at least 20 points; at least 3 points for each exercise
Must be an active duty soldier who has served at least 6 months. After training, one must enlist for four years.
Diving fitness is examined by the _Schifffahrtsmedizinisches Institut_ (naval medical institute) of the navy.
Parachute jump fitness is examined by the same institute.
The 4 week introduction training 
First there are four weeks of introductory training. In this time the applicants are pushed hard physically and psychologically by fixed exercises. All exercises have the goal to take away the fear of water and to make the applicant feel safe in the water. One of the exercises is called _gefesseltes Schwimmen_ (the bound swimming). The applicant is placed on the starting block in the full combat suit, with his hands tied behind his back and his feet tied together, and then pushed in the swimming pool. He must stay for 30 seconds alone clearly; afterwards a safety diver pulls him back up.
In the so-called "hate week" the trainees are deprived of sleep. Between the night exercises, there are night runs. Meanwhile, the normal routine of the day continues: swimming, diving, and push-ups.
They also have to train to exit and enter a submarine through a torpedo tube. At the final examination they have to swim about 30 km(~19miles takes about 17hours in water) with full equipment (over 30kg) in the Baltic Sea to reach the beach after being discharged at the sea.
After the introduction training the real training starts, it takes some 3.5years befor the soldiers get the officel operation ready marking... training includes diving, parachute jumping, special shooting training, medical training, long range reccon, driver licens for almost everything (ship trucks cars), german commando course, combat survival course, mountain combat training, Explosive helper of the Navy in the diving operation and added to this special training for NCO and Officers.

Operational details are secret... only random facts about are known about their active usse.
they took part during ODS in 1991 (officle they just guarded german ships in the region)
they were active in Solmaia in 1993
they took part at operation sharp guard
they were active in Kosovo
they were active in Lebanon
they were active during operation Atlanta

During a maneuver in the early 1970´s in Italy, the US Navy Seal´s first time meet german Kampfschwimmer, they were extremly impressed by the underwater skills of the Kampfschwimmer and visit the Kampfschwimmer Unit in Germany soon after, which lead in 1972 to a personal exchange program between the US Navy Seals and the German Kampfschwimmer, since that time there is always a German Officer in the US Navy Seals trining program as a trainer and Navy Seal soldiers are send to German to participate Kampfschwimmer Training. Since that date there is a close relationship between the SEALS and the Kampfschwimmer











The Kampfschimmer mission statment 
Learn to suffer without complaint/ Lerne leiden, ohne zu klagen

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Georg



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Königstiger

60 second playlist of modern equipment of the German Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bundeswehr said:


> German advisors training Kurdish Peshmerga how to use Panzerfaust 3
> View attachment 330438
> View attachment 330440
> View attachment 330439


Didn't help the Kurds in Kirkuk they run like rabbits for their life then they cried like kids.... You can't stand against the Iraqis when they are serious



Bundeswehr said:


> German advisors training Kurdish Peshmerga how to use Panzerfaust 3
> View attachment 330438
> View attachment 330440
> View attachment 330439


Didn't help the Kurds in Kirkuk they run like rabbits for their life then they cried like kids.... You can't stand against the Iraqis when they are serious


----------



## Jäger

KSK wearing the new Multitarn uniform and armed with the new G95 rifles (HK416A7)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

EGB operators in Mazar-I-Sharif Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jagdkommando

soldiers from the Luftlandebrigade 26 Saarland during ESBC 2019. They are equipped with the newly updated G22A2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abrams

what happened to the G22A1s?


----------



## Jäger

Abrams said:


> what happened to the G22A1s?


we signed a contract with Britain's Accuracy International to upgrade our A1s to A2 standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

41st Panzergrenadier Brigade Vorpommern training at Truppenübungsplatz Oberlausitz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jäger

more 41st Panzergrenadier Brigade Vorpommern training at Truppenübungsplatz Oberlausitz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jäger

last bit of training for 41st Panzergrenadier Brigade Vorpommern at Truppenübungsplatz Oberlausitz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sunny4pak

*German Armed Forces 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06




----------



## Georg

Jäger said:


> that is KEPD-350
> 
> 
> we are making a ¨Leopard 3" to counter the Russian Armata



Germany does not need a Leo3 to counter the Armata... the 2018 Rheinmetal 120L55A1 gun is enough to kill the T-14... in use in Germany, Quatar, Denmark and soon in Hungary... the gun can fire a new generation of kenetic energy rounds and programable ammunition.
The new gun is currently fitted in the 
Leo2 A7+ in Quatar
Leo2 A7DK Denmark
Leo2 A7V Germany
and soon
Leo2 A7+ Hungary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagdkommando

Army Aviation H145M equipped with an MG6, M134 Minigun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Navy NH90 Sea Lion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jagdkommando

new H145M SAR helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

